# Certificate of Occupancy



## bldginsp (Mar 16, 2010)

Does anyone require the CO to be posted at the place of business?  There is a lot of useful information on it that needs to be there for code enforcement personnel.


----------



## TimNY (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Certificate of Occupancy



			
				bldginsp said:
			
		

> Does anyone require the CO to be posted at the place of business?  There is a lot of useful information on it that needs to be there for code enforcement personnel.


Not here.  Require operating permit to be displayed, if required for the type of business.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Certificate of Occupancy

The city where our office is located does not require it to be posted. but requires an occupancy certificate to be posted.  It contains information about zoning as well as the building code occupancy designation.  The actual C of O sits in a file cabinet.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Certificate of Occupancy

Not here....... OL's of course, but not the actual CO.


----------



## cda (Mar 16, 2010)

Re: Certificate of Occupancy

yes

sometimes other non city agencies require it to be posted also, in some businesses


----------

